# Spur trip 9-24-11



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

We fished Sat and Sun in hopes of putting some Wahoos on ice and we caught everything except a wahoo. Seeing that green water had moved in at the oil rigs, I headed toward the spur to find the clean water. The water north of the Elbow was the cleanest I've ever seen. We arrived near the spur when we ran up on a trawler like others I see. The yellowfins (20-30 lbs) were boiling all around the trawler. We put 10 on the boat and tried to get one of the bigger ones to bite. There were a few yft over 150 lbs mixed in with the other tunas. Towards the end, one of our yft we hooked up get crushed by a BIG fish. I'm thinking shark on 150 leader will not last but it dumps the 50w down to 20% line left. The fish head straight down and then the angle of the line changes really fast toward the surface. I'm bracing for the big jump and then slack line. We check the leader and it's bill chaffed 4 ft up the leader. This is the price I pay for tuning all my rigs for Tuna.

We set the rest of the night for swords and get one the first hour. The blackfin tuna made fishing for swords a hard time with no more sword bites . We did get some triple tails come by and caught one. I later learned that I had been chumming them up the whole night. I ate Publix hot wings all night and threw the bones overboard. Well, It's great triple tail bait as we found 3 bones inside the stomach when we filleted it. crazy! 

We ended the trip with a pomfret, tiles, scamp, mahi, yft, bft, progy, beeliners, sword, and triple tail. The calm seas were perfect!!

Jeff


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Triple Tail


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Great report! Congrats!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

The chicken bones story is a trip!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice looking trip. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## SubmariNole (Jul 9, 2011)

stopping by Publix before we go out next time. that is too funny


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Jeff I always enjoy your report's. thanks for sharing and congratulations on a nice trip.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Man thats awesome


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report jeff


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The chicken bones really work..!! Iv'e had the same thing happen with a different fish years ago. We try to take fried chicken and cheese puffs all the time. Cheese Puffs are lucky..!!

Great story and a Big Golden Tile..!!


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Jeff, 

Glad to see you made it out. That trawler had loads of fish following it. I thought we saw you but I think it was another CC Glacier. I did hear Andy trying to hail you that evening. 

We hooked two decent fish droping a large jig deep behind the boat but could not hold on the light tackle we were using.

Keith


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

I too always chunck my wing bones, LOL didnt know that bout fish eating them! Hey who dont like good wings!!!:thumbup: Great nite on the Big Pond!!!


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> The chicken bones really work..!! Iv'e had the same thing happen with a different fish years ago. We try to take fried chicken and cheese puffs all the time. Cheese Puffs are lucky..!!
> 
> Great story and a Big Golden Tile..!!


Cheese Puffs? What eats cheese puffs? I do learn something everytime.


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

TCAT said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Glad to see you made it out. That trawler had loads of fish following it. I thought we saw you but I think it was another CC Glacier. I did hear Andy trying to hail you that evening.
> 
> ...


Keith, there were so many boats out there. I did see another Glacier Bay out there but not a century boat. I was thinking of jigging too but that Marlin got me all jacked up. We pulled some big lures for an hour around that trawler with no hits. I counted 6 boats within 4 miles during the night. We need to do a trip together noon.

Jeff


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Jeff, great report. I have heard that Pomfret is great to eat. The chicken bones are too funny.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

great report and awesome pics. thanks for the report.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Turn your radio on Jeff, we had something to tell you, what would you think of the video from an underwater camera towed behind that royal red dragger...


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Jeff, as always great pics! your reports never fail to disappoint. As others have said, too funny on the chicken bones!!

Robert


----------

